
Show HN: Bored Hackers – A public chatroom for hackers - ploggingdev
https://www.boredhackers.com/
======
hawktheslayer
I suggest putting the About page as an option on the top right menu. I almost
missed it at the bottom of the page.

~~~
ploggingdev
Thanks for the feedback. Working on a redesign, so will incorporate your
suggestion.

------
ploggingdev
Registration is disabled for now because of 4chan trolls. Someone posted the
chatroom link to 4chan and trolls started spamming thousands of messages to
the chatroom. Lots of inappropriate content.

If you want an invite, send me an email which you can find in my profile.

------
nukeop
What are the advantages of this over an IRC channel?

~~~
ploggingdev
It's not really meant to replace or even compete with IRC, I want to build a
community where people talk about tech and startups. Towards that goal, I plan
to build a forum and have an option to publish blog posts on the site. A
chatroom is the first version of this idea for a community site.

